# Front license plate removal



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

Has anyone removed their license plate holder on the front of car.I took it to the dealer to have it removed and they tried to charge me $70.WTF.It seems to be riveted on there.I'm going to drill them out I just don't want big holes in my bumper.I .would like to know if there is a trouble free way of doing it?
Thank You


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

That license plate frame is held in place with the some pop rivets. Best thing you can do is to drill them out. Once you've done that, it pretty much lifts right off -- although there are a couple of tabs to position it in place relevant to the lower intake grill.

Since you're going to have some holes in your bumper, check out http://www.bumperplugs.com. They have color matched plugs ready to go. I'd call them first and find out what size hole the nub is designed to pop into -- that way you can size your drill bit accordingly.

BTW, if you bought your GTO new from that dealer and haven't filled out your customer satisfaction survey yet, I'd ding them on that $70 fee for sure. That's a crock.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

wildchildm39 said:


> Has anyone removed their license plate holder on the front of car.I took it to the dealer to have it removed and they tried to charge me $70.WTF.It seems to be riveted on there.I'm going to drill them out I just don't want big holes in my bumper.I .would like to know if there is a trouble free way of doing it?
> Thank You


Do you have to have a front plate there in Dublin? We dont here in FL and my car didnt have any front plate BS or the holes for one for that matter.


----------



## 04m6_ca (Feb 27, 2005)

$70...ouch. I removed the plate with a Dremel tool and then plugged the holes using stainless screws. This looked better than the plate holder but I was not satisfied. So, I went to the dealer and the auto body dept gave me a bunch of plugs and painted them for me too. All n\c.


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback,Also thanks for the link b a btterperson.I've already placed my order


----------



## BigDog (Apr 15, 2005)

Yeah, don't give your dealer $70, mine did it for n/c plugged the holes, sanded, primed, and repainted the bumper. Didn't have it for a couple of days but it was worth it.


----------

